# Best article I've found about what we are all going through, 5 Stages of Awakenning



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I have been in stage 4 for a while that's why Ive been posting all the negative crap as of late

http://dont-tread-on.me/?p=454

One of the greatest challenges to becoming Totally Free is to be able to think independently from everyone else. You know instinctively that no one cares about you, as much as you care about yourself. Yet we constantly listen to others about what is best for us, instead of thinking about what is best for us. That is because we live in a world where everyone tells you what to think, but no one tells you how to think. We are blasted everyday with advertising, financial sales pitches, political media propaganda, religious dictates and more and more social pressure to conform. Most of our lives we don't make any real decisions we kind of just fall into a routine. You see when you do not really think, you leave your mind open to those who do think. The real and most often unnoticed danger is a class of predators manipulating societies for their own selfish benefits. If you go along to get along and not think outside of the box, you risk being caught in the undertow of a doomed society or worse.

_"In our dreams, people yield themselves with perfect docility to our molding hands. The present education conventions of intellectual and character education, fade from their minds and unhampered by tradition, we work our own good will upon a grateful and responsive folk. We shall not try to make these people, or any of their children, into philosophers, or men of science. We have not to raise up from them authors, educators, poets or men of letters. We shall not search for great artists, painters, musicians nor lawyers, doctors, preachers, politicians, statesmen - of whom we have an ample supply. The task is simple. We will organize children and teach them in a perfect way the things their fathers and mothers are doing in an imperfect way." - *John D Rockefeller*_​
There is a lot of money and power derived off of having a "sucker born everyday." Our Elite molds societies by educating the people just enough to run the machine, but never enough to ask if this is the best machine for us. Think about it, our controlled school systems teach sex, drugs and multiculturalism in third and fourth grades and not how to even balance a checkbook by high school. The Elite's system wants utterly dependent people to control for power and profit. They do not want fully aware people, who can see through main stream media lies, Wall St Ponzi schemes, or Federal abuses. They certainly do not want people educating others to our common plight of illusion.

_"Our wretched species is so made that those who walk on the well-trodden path always throw stones at those who are showing a new road" - *Voltaire*_​
Your thoughts are not your own. I love asking thoroughly indoctrinated people, "do your ideas serve to free you or simply to make you serve?" I then following up with, "who put those ideas there?" I always get two answers back, the first is "uh&#8230;." with eyes rolling into their head. The second is the programmed ego self defense mechanism of "I did." It is sad to see people lie in general, but to see people lie to themselves is absolutely heart breaking. If you ever wonder why most Americans are broke, depressed and lifeless, look no further than whose thoughts they are thinking. If they are listening to the Elite's financial CONmen, they are constantly stripped of their wealth through a myriad of schemes. If they are listening to the Elite's MSM, they are depressed because the national problems are too big and the experts say that there is no hope or worse they say hope is coming&#8230; someday. If they are listening to the Elite's medical community, they are hooked on psychotropic drugs and will never get their fire back by tackling their life's challenges.

_"Competition is a sin." - *John D. Rockefeller*_​
The Elite give us the illusion of freedom but control all of the choices. The Elite give us the choice of 500 cable stations, yet the same message comes from all of the channels. They give us aisles and aisles of food, yet 90% of it is just corn and soy byproducts. They give us the choice of hundreds of political candidates, yet nothing changes because both sides are bought and paid for by the Elite. They give you the choice of investments of stocks, bonds, and real estate but when this all goes down, you will see that it is all apart of the same illusion of the dollar. This of course is controlled by the Elite. If you do not think independently for yourself, you cannot help but to be controlled, whether you know it or not.

Every aspect of your life is monitored, regulated, taxed and controlled, not for your betterment, but for betterment of others. To do most high paying jobs requires a certification or a license. Most "assets" you have or own out right are not your own. (Try not paying your property taxes on a home you own out right and I will show you the real owner is.) All of your communications are monitored and recorded. Now the Federal government wants these records to be kept indefinitely. Think you own your 401k? Try getting your money out. You want to do anything to your home? You better get permission from the homeowner association or the local zoning board. All of these examples, plus many, many more have nothing to do with making your life better. They exist to create power, profit and a parasitic life for another.

_"Until they became conscious they will never rebel and until after they have rebelled they cannot become conscious." - *George Orwell (1984)*_​
Now before you crawl into the fetal position and start sucking your thumb after realizing that you possibly are a slave, don't worry. There is a way out. My Sons of Liberty Academy is based off of the simple principal of "When you are aware, you can prepare." I believe that when you see the big picture and understand how you are manipulated, finding the best path for you becomes simple. You cannot become aware unless you rebel against everything that you are now. It starts with putting your foot down and saying, "no more!" You must commit to yourself that you will no longer play the fool for someone else. You will start by doing what is best for you and the ones you love. You will search for truth wherever it is and let that search be your guided light. That simple little rebellion of your mind is just the spark for a much greater fire of enlightenment. You will be reborn a man that is totally aware, completely free and fully alive.

_"Judge a man by his questions rather than by his answers." - *Voltaire*_​
I have identified 5 Stages of the Awakening Process that mirror Elizabeth Kubler Ross's Five Steps of Grief . The reason why they mirror is because it is literally your old self dying. Your body will physically and mentally react as if there was a real death in your life. We identify ourselves by what we do, what we wear, and what we drive. When you are awake, all of that will matter no more. You will transcend the current consumer order and be fully prepared for the new paradigm. I feel it is incredibly helpful to understand this process to not only identify where you are, but where you should be going. I cannot stress to you how important and necessary this process is. If you do not start thinking for yourself, you will be without the skills necessary to survive in a post-dollar world.

_"No snowflake in an avalanche ever feels responsible." - *Voltaire*_​
*1. Denial* - In this stage you dismiss anything that goes counter to conventional wisdom as crazy talk or conspiracy theory. This is really a self defense mechanism the brain uses to protect the ego. No one likes to admit when they are wrong, much less admit when they have been fooled. So it is infinitely easier to deny a truth, rather than to embrace it. It is easier to mock, than to debate. It is easier to hide under the sheets and pretend that there is not a monster in the room. This is where most of our society is stuck right now. They believe that whatever the "authorities" tell them is the truth. They go along with the crowd in fear of being looked upon as strange or crazy.

In my experience, denial comes in two forms. The first is the most common and least dangerous form of denial. It is just not wanting to know the truth that might upset their happy little life. This innocent denial of the "ignorance is bliss" mentality, is held by so many Americans who think that things are going "swell" for them, so why ruin it with the truth. There was a woman who I was working with that shut down on me when confronted with the truth. She literally said to me, "I don't want to know that 9/11 was an inside job because that reality is too scary for me." Another person said, "that it would be like finding out his father was gay." ("Not that there is anything wrong with that&#8230;" quoted from the very funny social engineer Jerry Seinfeld.) This form of denial is the easiest to overcome because when things go wrong in their perfect little world, they will have no more excuse not to look for the reason of why their world fell apart. There is no more bliss for them to remain ignorant. This economic depression and political failures of both Bush and Obama have already shook a great many out of this denial.

_"As long as people believe in absurdities, they will continue to commit atrocities." - *Voltaire*_​
The second kind of denial is one that is much more pernicious. I view it as guilty denial. This is the denial of people who actually are benefiting off of the illusion of our paradigm. This comes from business owners, government employees or others whose livelihood is derived off of the current debt paradigm. These people actively fight the truth through disinformation or saying, "they can't keep that a secret" or that is "just a crazy conspiracy." They would rather create plausible deniability to distance themselves from the reality of their actions/inactions. Their aggressive defense of the illusion shows me that they know what they are doing is wrong. They are too afraid to live outside of this paradigm, so it is better to try to hold it together despite its human costs.

_"Anger is just a cowardly extension of sadness. It's a lot easier to be angry at someone than it is to tell them you're hurt." - *Thomas Gates*_​
*2. Anger* - When you start to see that you were fooled, you react violently for being taken for a fool and want to lash out. The Freedom Movement has a lot of this in it currently with talk of "just shooting the bastards." This action is ineffectual in bringing about positive change for the Freedom Movement. (Those that have proposed this violence to me, I am sure were working for the government trying to find some sucker to frame.) Anger is a very natural reaction and is one that you must go through rather than suppress. Finding out how the world really works is a kin to finding out your significant other has been cheating on you. You may have remained faithful to what this country was about while atrocities were committed behind your back. Anger is just covering up for the fact that you are really hurt for being taken advantage of. This stage is often the shortest, but is also the one where the most energy is expelled. In my anger stage, I redirected my anger to fuel an intense amount of research into making sure I was never fooled again. It eventually lead to the creation of the Sons of Liberty Academy.

*3. Bargaining* - After you calm down, you reach out to anyone who will listen to tell them what is really going on. This is the most annoying stage of the awakening process. (Remember you are reaching for people who are in stage 1 of Denial.) You ruin Christmas parties telling people about WTC7 or kids basketball games talking about the Federal Reserve. By reaching out and sharing, you are not really trying to awaken people, you are really looking for help. By reaching out, you are seeking guidance or structure in your search for truth. You know that there is something wrong. You know that you cannot go back to ignorance. Without clarity, you cannot go forward. This naturally leads to the next stage of depression.

*4. Depression* - Now that you have reached out to everyone and nothing seems to happen, depression sinks in. You start saying "it is too big" or "what could I do about it." The worst kind of depression that permeates the Freedom Movement is the arrogant attitude of "I know it all" or "screw everyone, I don't care." This is the most painful stage and the hardest to get out of. Human happiness comes from progress and yet progress in this journey seems to suck you further into a hole. Unfortunately there is no way around this, yet it is necessary to go though it.

_"I must not fear. Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear. I will permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path. Where the fear has gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain." - *Frank Herbert*_​
*5. Acceptance* - At the point where you now become comfortable with the oncoming reality and make active, positive steps to prepare for it. This process of making wise choices for yourself and not others, will yield massive positive personal results. These positive results will reinforce your actions and bring about more positive change in your life. People will start to notice the light in your eyes as confidence returns. They will now ask what happened to you and those that once did not want to hear the truth, will be ready to listen. This is ultimately where we need to get to both personally and as a movement.

_"Most men lead lives of quiet desperation and go to the grave with the song still in them." - *Henry David Thoreau*_​
I really feel that the reason I have been so successful at waking people up is that I do not try to scare and depress them. (Trust me, I can write doom and gloom with the best of them.) I do try to motivate, encourage and enlighten people in order to take that first step into their highest self. This journey is the most important one they will ever take and is your only hope to ever becoming what you were meant to be free and independent.

_"I think therefore I am free." - *Chris Duane*_​


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm at #3. I get so many eye rolls when I being it up, I really worry about peoples optic nerves. I hope its sinking in somewhere....


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Interesting. I don’t remember going through stage 1. First stage I remember was thinking “holy manure we are in for it!!!’

I’m an easy going outwardly happy guy so don’t remember stage 2 either. Maybe a few ‘we should just shoot all the bastards’ or something like that but it was very short lived if at all. Heck, I still say and think that now so maybe I am stuck in stage 2! :-})

When I read stage 3 I thought this was where I currently am. But, I think more and more folks are realizing what is going on and are just being more open about it. I’ve had more and more people come up and ask me my thoughts on certain events even though they all know I am a tin foil hat type. A few years ago these same folks just chuckled and shrugged me off. They are also asking about food storage, like how to go about building up a reserve and what are good LTS foods to have. More talk about PM’s too.

I do not remember stage 4 either. The only partial sentence I had is “screw everyone, I don’t care.” I’m not a depressed kind of guy, every day is a good day. I look at it this way: If I can get out of bed and walk to the bathroom on my own it is the start to a great day! Creaks and groans don’t count, it is the fact I can get out of bed and walk on my own that counts. Sure, it is most likely all downhill after that but I start out smiling.

I got to stage 5 mighty quickly and started planning. As I recall it was sometime around Oct 2008 when gas was hitting $4.00. I blinked and thought ‘we are in for some serious trouble!’ I got online and got to doing serious research about what I should do and how I should do it. I know you are never really through but I am at a place where I’m pretty confident in what I have and know now to where I have slowed down. I have always accepted that I can no way keep myself going forever if everything totally breaks down and I have to rely strictly on what I have. But I can keep myself and the puppy going long enough to hopefully come out on the other side.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

what are these strange symbols? â€œ

they're all thru the thing. 1) it's annoying and 2) it's distracting to me.


I don't try to tell people anything. Nobody told me crap. I figured it out on my own so let them do the same. You can't MAKE people do anything so I'm not wasting my time and effort. I have better things to do with them both.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have been through every stage. Currently in Stage 5. 10 years ago I could have debated some one for hours and hours on a subject, Now I don't care what they think is right. In this forum I enjoy people getting into knock down drag outs, but in the end all that's happening is people wasting precious time from prepping.

At this point in my life, I spend almost all of my time reading (including this forum) about obscure things so that if I think a bad scenario can happen from it I can get prepared.

My latest concern is Fukushima. It just a matter of time before this becomes the biggest story of our life's (unless we get into another world war that is). Hey BO is trying to start another war, I wounder why?


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Genevieve said:


> what are these strange symbols? â€œ
> 
> they're all thru the thing. 1) it's annoying and 2) it's distracting to me.
> 
> I don't try to tell people anything. Nobody told me crap. I figured it out on my own so let them do the same. You can't MAKE people do anything so I'm not wasting my time and effort. I have better things to do with them both.


I don't think I have those on my screen but they may be from where I copied it from the web page and the pictures didn't copy? In any case sorry about that. Maybe one of the mods can clear it up?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Woody said:


> Interesting. I don't remember going through stage 1. First stage I remember was thinking "holy manure we are in for it!!!".


Same here... the biggest motivator for me for a long time was the eventual lack of petro fuels, now I am pretty sure it will be a dollar collapse.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Same here... the biggest motivator for me for a long time was the eventual lack of petro fuels, now I am pretty sure it will be a dollar collapse.


me too, its already going on


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Genevieve said:


> what are these strange symbols? â€œ
> 
> they're all thru the thing. 1) it's annoying and 2) it's distracting to me.


I think it has to do with formatting, dependent on your computer's browser.

Definitely just hit stage 5, was depressed at the fact that this wonderful nation that I grew up in is falling to the wayside, and finally realized what happens happens. Now I am preparing myself for whatever the next four years offers, which is currently my EOTWAWKI deadline. Its sad being 19 and realizing this, wheres denial when you need it :nuts:

:usaflag:


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I've been at stage 5 for a long, long time. 
I still have mini episodes of stages 1 to 4 . 
1. You're kidding they wouldn't have.
2. OMG I'll kill 'em.
3. Did you hear about what 'they' did?
4. Oh shit we've had it now!
5. Need more toilet paper.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, but what can you REALLY do about no gasoline? You can have several 5 gallon containers of gas, some will have 500 gallon tanks. Eventually it will all run out. And, in a true SHTF situation would you really want to be seen driving around when no one else has gas? If it is short term no problem. Limit driving and wait it out with your supply.

I’m in the same camp with the currency. It is not going to be pretty for those that thought it could never happen. I have turned my attentions to being as prepared for it as I can. Mostly it is stocking up on whatever I know I will need and thinking of things to buy that might be needed. Heck, folks like me are the only ones keeping the economy going! :-})


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Woody said:


> Yes, but what can you REALLY do about no gasoline? Eventually it will all run out.


Woodgas

Alcohol fuels

For diesel engines, some will run OK on straight vegetable oil.

I save gasoline for the chainsaw and the motorcycle. Nothing else will it get wasted in!

I store enough diesel to use a compact diesel tractor work the garden for decades.... and it's just about 100 gallons or so.


----------

